# Strange DHCPCD affect on .net netowrk manager??

## pmam

I had a strange problem with wireless interface, , that was solved meanwhile, but I would like to share with you:

Most of my machines are using DHCPCD network manager (instead of .net),

but I had some problems to implement DHCPCD in my laptop (due to WIFI usb dongle),

so I switched to .net network manager. I configured WIFI as Dynamic IP (dhcp) as following:

```
# For DHCP

config_ra0="dhcp"
```

But I saw that every connection was established with fixed address: 10.0.0.11 - It is not dynamic at all...

Today I moved from class A to class C and I could not connect with WIFI - I saw that it tried to connect with 10.0.0.11, as well.

Though DHCPCD init's script is not activated,  only .net is network manager, 

I found out that fixed IP in DHCPCD configuration (/etc/dhcpcd) is still affect on network - 

when I deleted it, dynamic IP of started working ok.

Please let me know how it could happen - how DHCPCD affect on .net, when DHCPCD is not activated?

----------

## UberLord

NetworkManager can use dhcpcd as a backend

----------

